
Public Review of my side project - adyrcz
Hello!  I&#x27;m launching a simple side project I built while trying to become more familiar with Elastic Beanstalk and Flask applications.  Its a simple password generator and would like to make it into something useful for children to use to generate better passwords.  No I know there are best practices for strong passwords, but I&#x27;m thinking this is something that will help children understand how to make better passwords, so they dont learn too late in life how to create a better password.<p>I know the UI is ugly, but I&#x27;m opening myself up for any insight on how to make this better and turn it into something children would use. I&#x27;m not worried about making money from this, I just want to see a userbase grow and iterate on it to make something great.<p>Here&#x27;s the live site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.passfrog.com<p>Please provide your thoughts and suggestions here or on twitter. @realpassfrog
======
mjhea0
clickable > [https://www.passfrog.com](https://www.passfrog.com)

------
mjhea0
Is the code on Github?

~~~
adyrcz
No, but I'll upload it shortly.

